# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  как узнать работает ли добавленная память

## berloga41

на ХР был 1 Гиг оперативки,добавил ещё 1 Гиг и установил виндовс 8.1 и добавил ещё 1 Гиг, разницу по работе между 2-3 Гига не вижу,как проверить все ли они работают? (в свойствах отображается 3 Гига) я чайник,подскажите пожалуйста - как проверить всё ли работает нормально? сделал тест в айда 64 
    
       

до добавления третьего гига индекс 5.2 не изменился (думал повысится)

----------


## tamalex

> как узнать работает ли добавленная память


Конечно работает.

Просто XP, например, только на себя использует примерно 512 mB, тогда как для 7-ки и 8-ки нужно примерно в 3 раза больше.

---------- Post added at 02:02 ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 ----------




> о добавления третьего гига индекс 5.2 не изменился (думал повысится)


Поменяете материнку и процессор, например на i5 или i7, и видеокарту - тогда точно повысится

----------


## berloga41

со временем поменяю,просто хотелось знать как сейчас он работает - в тестах не понимаю - по скринам не понять ?
например в каком состоянии процессор или видеокарта

----------


## berloga41

показывает память 1 Гиг, (установлено 3)или это память процессора а не озу ?


 

---------- Post added at 13:33 ---------- Previous post was at 13:24 ----------

----------


## tamalex

> показывает память 1 Гиг


Это количество используемого в данный момент объема памяти - видите, на вашем скрине примерно 1/3 цветом помечена (от общего объема).

----------


## tamalex

А тут написано, что у вас всего 3 гБ, а доступно (кроме того 1 гБ, уже используемого системой) еще 2 гБ:
memm.jpg

----------


## berloga41

для 8ки  комп похоже слабоват попробую 7ку

----------


## berloga41

---------- Post added 07.03.2014 at 00:30 ---------- Previous post was 06.03.2014 at 22:40 ----------

  

---------- Post added at 02:07 ---------- Previous post was at 00:30 ----------

  [COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post added at 02:09 ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 ----------

----------


## Murs92

мать и проц слабоваты на 8-ку, так что разницы не будет, между Хрюшей 1 гб, и 8ки-3 гб..


П,С, на данный момент у тебя доступно 3гб, 1 из которых уже занят системой.!

----------


## JosephOt

Hello. And Bye.

----------

